# DMX Hunt Club Openings 2007--2008



## Model70 (Apr 2, 2007)

1068 acres  3 tracts Greene / Taliaferro County
 6 point outside the ears or better QDM 

If you are NOT interested in QDM,  this is not your club

We had a 9 point 19 1/2 inch inside spread killed last year,  and he was not the biggest one on the trail cams !!!

old house  with camping Electric and  water  kids welcome  NO Drunks  NO Potty Mouths    private land                             All new land to our club                                                       Lease runs June 1st  07 through May 28 08



21 members on 1068 acres     800.00  year round  

 send me an email   
luns8537@bellsouth.net   I can reply with full rules and some maps

Ken 678-427-8924


----------



## B Young (Apr 7, 2007)

This is a great club I have seen a few of the pictures and talked to him in person last year.I was going to join but a had something come up where I couldn't. He is a great guy. I also live right down the road from where they are it is a great place to hunt. There are some big deer there. If I had the cash in hand I would sure join this year.


----------



## Model70 (May 1, 2007)

*Property showing on June 2--3*

If interested I will be showing the property on June 2 and 3


----------



## Model70 (May 11, 2007)

*BTT*

Any lookers.....  That GON Huntin issue will out soon.....


----------



## Model70 (May 31, 2007)

*Showing the club June 2--3   >>>------>*

Just a reminder we will showing the club June 2-3

Drop me a PM or call to coordinate times...   Thanks

Ken 678-427-8924


----------



## Model70 (Jun 7, 2007)

*TTT*

Signed up 3 Hunters last week......

One is a PASTOR......

Put the camera and feeder put last weekend,   Will post pics soon...


----------



## bucktrucker (Jun 7, 2007)

DO you have any openings left? Were abouts in greene co?
what does the property consist of.


----------



## Model70 (Jun 7, 2007)

*DMX Land description*

The woods are very diverse.  The 420 acre tract in Taliaferro was cut about 15 years ago. Exellent road system through the property.  2 long creek bottoms with hardwoods.  Lots of existing foodplots. This land has not been hunting hard in 3 or 4 years.  I have family land that touches this tract . So I know what has been going on over there 

 The 548 acre tract in Greene has a large hardwood bottom though the middle of the property.  Some hard wood patches scattered though out. About 150 acres was replanted last year.  about 100 acres will be replanted this winter. We are being told the planting will be in January. The remainder is was planted at various times.  Excellent access into the 548 tract as well.  

The 100 acre tract in Greene is mature timber, mix of pines and HW.

We only hunted 314 acres of the 548 last year.  The rest is all new land over 600 acres. We did not take QDM bucks last year.  One marginal 8 point.

We have a bunk house and electric hook up for campers. We have a well with  water.  

This is a great opportunity to get in on the ground floor of a great QDM club.  I have finally found the setup I have been looking for ,  it has taken 15 years....

Give me a call,    Ken 678-427-8924

I can email you the maps, etc if you like. 
luns8537@bellsouth.net

We are on Exit 148 off I -20 East

Yes we do have openings because we added LAND


----------



## Model70 (Jun 18, 2007)

*Showing the DMX Hunt Club this weekend  6/23*

We will be down showing the club and pulling the cards from the cameras.   If you want to come take a look please give me a call..

Thanks Ken  678-427-8924


----------



## buckshotde1 (Jun 18, 2007)

how much is the lease


----------



## Model70 (Jun 19, 2007)

*price of lease*

21 members on 1068 acres $800.00 per member year round lease..


----------

